# Educazione sessuale?



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Periodicamente si parla di educazione sessuale, c’è chi ribatte sentimentale, no informazione e basta, no educazione alla affettività, no fanno da soli, no solo la famiglia, no solo la scuola...
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Periodicamente si parla di educazione sessuale, c’è chi ribatte sentimentale, no informazione e basta, no educazione alla affettività, no fanno da soli, no solo la famiglia, no solo la scuola...
> Cosa ne pensate?


 i miei figlia avevano fatto un percorso a scuola, poi se ne parlava a casa se se la sentivano.
Devo dire che la femmina voleva confrontarsi anche a casa. Il maschio niente.
Credo  sia importante avere più confronti. A casa i genitori non sempre se la sentono di affrontare certi temi e magari non si hanno neanche le competenze.
Sono favorevole all'informazione da parte della scuola.
Contraria al fai da te.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Periodicamente si parla di educazione sessuale, c’è chi ribatte sentimentale, no informazione e basta, no educazione alla affettività, no fanno da soli, no solo la famiglia, no solo la scuola...
> Cosa ne pensate?


Io a scuola mettere obbligo di EDUCAZIONE AMBIENTALE che già quella sarebbe una buona partenza per capire che tutto è connesso, e che l'anno del leone fa il pianeta del coglione, e a guardar qualche bestiola si vede anche grazia, arti amatoriali da veri signori e signore, la tenacia dello sfamare pulli, e molto altro... e il resto viene da se.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Periodicamente si parla di educazione sessuale, c’è chi ribatte sentimentale, no informazione e basta, no educazione alla affettività, no fanno da soli, no solo la famiglia, no solo la scuola...
> Cosa ne pensate?



In Francia gia' 35 anni fa la insegnavano,  in modo adeguato,  gia' alla scuola materna,  con disegnini sulla procreazione seme ecc.

Sei piu' esperta di me, io penso che andrebbe eccome messa come materia, sentimentale - sessuale  la chiamino come gli pare,  devono trovare il modo di spiegarne l'importanza,  e nelle scuole medie e superiori in modo esplicito ed appropriato,  e regalare pure i preservativi nelle scuole (basterebbe chiederle ai produttori)  e spiegati  tutti i metodi  per prevenire gravidanze indesiderate e malattie sessuali trasmettibili..

In certe zone del sud si vedono ancora situazioni assurde, vedi Caivano.


----------



## Foglia (31 Gennaio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> In Francia gia' 35 anni fa la insegnavano,  in modo adeguato,  gia' alla scuola materna,  con disegnini sulla procreazione seme ecc.
> 
> Sei piu' esperta di me, io penso che andrebbe eccome messa come materia, sentimentale - sessuale  la chiamino come gli pare,  devono trovare il modo di spiegarne l'importanza,  e nelle scuole medie e superiori in modo esplicito ed appropriato,  e regalare pure i preservativi nelle scuole (basterebbe chiederle ai produttori)  e spiegati  tutti i metodi  per prevenire gravidanze indesiderate e malattie sessuali trasmettibili..
> 
> In certe zone del sud si vedono ancora situazioni assurde, vedi Caivano.


Quoto.

Da me l'avevano fatta  (sia alle medie che al liceo). E oramai parliamo di 30 anni fa, ahimè  

Però si trattava di qualche incontro con sessuologi, diciamo che era una parentesi estemporanea su cui poco si lavorò con gli insegnanti. E pure a casa mia. Meglio di niente, senz'altro sarebbe oggi più utile partire da incontri con gli esperti, e poi discuterne insieme. E' che purtroppo medie e pure primi anni del liceo sono un po' una età in cui è difficile non cadere nel darsi di gomito e anche ridacchiare. Erano soprattutto i maschi a farlo, per mia esperienza. Ed è un peccato, perché sono proprio gli anni in cui si inizia a sperimentarla attivamente. 
Si. Forse dovrebbe essere vista come argomento normale di vita da prima, anziché come un  "più grande capirai". Perché poi ci si trova catapultati in un ambito dove l'amica più grandicella ti spiega a modo suo... E tu che pendi dalle sue labbra ti trovi magari a fare i conti esclusivamente con realtà da rubrica di Cioè


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Come pensate che possa essere attuata per essere più efficace?


----------



## spleen (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come pensate che possa essere attuata per essere più efficace?


  Concorso di responsabilità, famiglia più scuola. Finora c'è stato molto "delegare" ma è una responsabilità che andrebbe affrontata da entrambi e non lasciata all' autoinformazione. C'è poi il problema dell' accesso alla pornografia che è un problema grande come una casa. In generale è una cosa sottovalutata.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Concorso di responsabilità, famiglia più scuola. Finora c'è stato molto "delegare" ma è una responsabilità che andrebbe affrontata da entrambi e non lasciata all' autoinformazione. C'è poi il problema dell' accesso alla pornografia che è un problema grande come una casa. In generale è una cosa sottovalutata.


Lo penso anch’io.
Le famiglie che ostacolano hanno il timore di dover rispondere a domande imbarazzanti.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2019)

Ho letto giusto oggi il parere di Feltri che diceva che siamo tutti cresciuti con le dritte dei compagni più scafati e non c'è l'esigenza di queste maestre sporcaccione:singleeye:quest'uomo è sempre più fuori controllo :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ho letto giusto oggi il parere di Feltri che diceva che siamo tutti cresciuti con le dritte dei compagni più scafati e non c'è l'esigenza di queste maestre sporcaccione:singleeye:quest'uomo è sempre più fuori controllo :rotfl:


È fuori :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Concorso di responsabilità, famiglia più scuola. Finora c'è stato molto "delegare" ma è una responsabilità che andrebbe affrontata da entrambi e non lasciata all' autoinformazione. C'è poi il problema dell' accesso alla pornografia che è un problema grande come una casa. In generale è una cosa sottovalutata.


Sono molto d’accordo .


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Però chiedevo: COME?


----------



## Vera (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però chiedevo: COME?


Quando mia figlia frequentava la quinta elementare avevano fatto un corso di educazione sessuale strutturato, a mio parere, molto bene. C'era una prima parte di lezioni per gli alunni, con la psicologa. Un paio di incontri per i genitori durante i quali la psicologa raccontava le tematiche affrontate e le domande, in forma anonima, scritte dai bambini. E' stato esilarante ed al tempo stesso illuminante. 
L'ultimo incontro invece univa figli e genitori.
La stessa forma è stata utilizzata, alle medie, con la tematica "Social network".
Peccato che, soprattutto per il corso di educazione sessuale, molti genitori si sono mostrati contrari e non hanno partecipato attivamene


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però chiedevo: COME?


La scuola in primis , ma i genitori soprattutto . 
Bisognerebbe non rimandare in continuazione ...ci si imbarazza e quando si pensa che ormai non ce ne sia più bisogno in realtà ce n’e’ eccome .... 
Educazione sessuale e sentimentale


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando mia figlia frequentava la quinta elementare avevano fatto un corso di educazione sessuale strutturato, a mio parere, molto bene. C'era una prima parte di lezioni per gli alunni, con la psicologa. Un paio di incontri per i genitori durante i quali la psicologa raccontava le tematiche affrontate e le domande, in forma anonima, scritte dai bambini. E' stato esilarante ed al tempo stesso illuminante.
> L'ultimo incontro invece univa figli e genitori.
> La stessa forma è stata utilizzata, alle medie, con la tematica "Social network".
> Peccato che, soprattutto per il corso di educazione sessuale, molti genitori si sono mostrati contrari e non hanno partecipato attivamene


Per i figli non ha costituito una alleanza adulta che ha tolto loro libertà?
Prova a chiedere ora a tua figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La scuola in primis , ma i genitori soprattutto .
> Bisognerebbe non rimandare in continuazione ...ci si imbarazza e quando si pensa che ormai non ce ne sia più bisogno in realtà ce n’e’ eccome ....
> Educazione sessuale e sentimentale


A questo punto rilancio parlando esplicitamente di cosa volevo vedere.
Per me l’educazione alle relazioni si attua costantemente attraverso le relazioni vissute e a cui si è assistito.
Ugualmente trovo insensata una educazione sentimentale a scuola in un orario specifico e limitato, se non come riflessione che verbalizzi i vissuti, che prescinda dalle relazioni vissute nel quotidiano.
Ovviamente fatto salvo che ogni individuo ha risorse sue proprie e può superare anche una cattiva educazione.


----------



## Vera (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per i figli non ha costituito una alleanza adulta che ha tolto loro libertà?
> Prova a chiedere ora a tua figlia.


Proverò ad indagare.


----------



## Lucbri (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Periodicamente si parla di educazione sessuale, c’è chi ribatte sentimentale, no informazione e basta, no educazione alla affettività, no fanno da soli, no solo la famiglia, no solo la scuola...
> Cosa ne pensate?


L'educazione sessuale è fondamentale per i ragazzi di oggi.
Non c'è  un soggetto in particolare che deve educarli ma famiglia, amici, scuola  sono fondamentali per creare una sessualità chiara.
Purtroppo viviamo in una società che si basa molto su scuole di pensiero opposte su questo tema.
Basta pensare al bigottismo della chiesa o al "tutto è permesso" del mondo virtuale


----------



## Foglia (2 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però chiedevo: COME?


Bella domanda.

Io partirei dalla esperienza concreta.
Vale a dire che forse non ha poi tutto sto significato parlare a bimbi dell'asilo o delle elementari di concetti ancora lontani dalla loro capacità di farne diretta esperienza, ma mi focalizzerei proprio sulla vita e sulle sue tappe. Varrebbe un po' per tutto il sistema scolastico, senza per questo sminuire l'importanza delle materie che  "danno gli strumenti".

Esempio concreto per la sessualità: già alla fine dell'asilo e sicuramente alle elementari ai più capita di avere il fidanzatino, o essere  "innamorato di...".

Io avevo il fidanzatino, che poi mi lasciò per un'altra  
E avevo chi all'epoca si usava dire  (ora non so...  ) mi "veniva dietro" (ancora senza doppi sensi  ).

Voilà: ricordo che se ne parlavo coi miei genitori più o meno erano tutte  "cavolate". Che dovevo pensare alle  "cose serie". Meno che meno la maestra si guardava dal fare cenno a queste cose. Eppure in classe queste coppiette in erba (compresa la mia) erano visibili. Eh 

Ecco: secondo me l'approccio dovrebbe essere quello: ben vengano i libri che spiegano e illustrano l'apparato riproduttivo.

Ma davanti a tante manine che iniziano a stringersi, ad abbracci, bacetti, condivisioni di merende, sguardi  "verso il banco di...", tristezza quando l'oggetto di cotanto amore non ti caga, l'inadeguatezza di dirlo... Ecco. Credo che da lì, cioè dal concreto, sarebbe bello partire. Chiedere a un bimbo " come glielo diresti a una che ti piace?". Molto più comprensibile.

E questo per ogni tappa: cosa fanno i ragazzi alle medie? Iniziano a sperimentare la sessualità tramite il sesso. E anche lì, va benissimo il discorso sulla contraccezione  (che all'epoca ricordo che mi fecero). Ma senza tralasciare le esperienze più comuni, che partono dalle  "misurazioni" fatte tra maschi per arrivare alla taglia di reggiseno delle ragazze. O dei confronti tra chi a quella età e' ancora bambino, e chi è "il maturo". Conciliare insomma la voglia di essere  "grandi" con la misurazione di se stessi e degli altri.

Proprio partendo da cio' che si ha davanti agli occhi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> 
> Io partirei dalla esperienza concreta.
> Vale a dire che forse non ha poi tutto sto significato parlare a bimbi dell'asilo o delle elementari di concetti ancora lontani dalla loro capacità di farne diretta esperienza, ma mi focalizzerei proprio sulla vita e sulle sue tappe. Varrebbe un po' per tutto il sistema scolastico, senza per questo sminuire l'importanza delle materie che  "danno gli strumenti".
> ...


Mi piace molto.


----------

